# Vaio Laptop Plattmachen?



## wheeler (7. Dezember 2011)

Hi,
ich habe ein VAIO laptop,so ca halbes jahr alt,was mich aber stört sind die ganzen sony "zusatzprogramme".auch so,kommt er mir ziemlich langsam vor.
kann ich einfach die HD formatieren und windows 7 installieren?
sollte doch gehen,denn eigentlich braucht man dieses ganze sony zeugs nicht,oder?
gruss

Wheeler


----------



## Infin1ty (7. Dezember 2011)

Vorher die Treiber von der Homepage laden und einfach plattmachen und Win 7 und treiber installieren.

Wo liegt das Problem ?


----------



## wheeler (7. Dezember 2011)

kein problem,nur ne frage 
danke


----------



## K3n$! (7. Dezember 2011)

Jo, das einfach mit der Windows DVD neuinstallieren. 
Wenn du allerdings eine Recovery DVD nutzt und keine SB Version o.ä., dann sollten dort auch die Sony Programme mitinstalliert werden. 

Du kannst dir aber die Images für Windows 7 Home Premium und Professional bei Chip herunterladen. 
Dann einfach mit dem Windows 7 USB Download Tool auf einen USB Stick packen und schon gehts los


----------



## Mysti (7. Dezember 2011)

ich habs vor kurzem gemacht  - überprüf vorher ob deine Festplatte noch in Ordnung ist, bei meinem 1/6 jahr alten war sie hin, woraufhin ich kein windows mehr darauf installieren konnt ( -> eingeschickt und neue platte sowie wieder alle sony progs bekommen  ). Aber eigentlich sollte es kein Problem geben.
Zusätzlich hat Sony noch einen kleinen Recovery Part auf der Platte, den kannst du entweder mit Formatieren oder auch lassen ( ich empfehle es zu lassen), dadurch kannst du dann mit Tastenkombination alles wiederherstellen.
Gruß,
Mysti


----------



## >ExX< (7. Dezember 2011)

Also es gibt ganz viele Leute die nach der Installation diese Hotkeys, bzw. Schnellwahltasten nicht mehr nutzen können, da kann man dann auch keine Treiber manuell installieren.

Würde nur mit der Recovery CD wieder funktionieren


----------



## stadler5 (7. Dezember 2011)

schaue mal hier

Vaio (diverse) Kompletter Windows 7 Installations Guide (gilt auch für Vista)! - Notebookforum


----------

